# 2010 10th annual Mr Marv BBQ/Meet Monterey Ca



## Mr Marv (Aug 19, 2005)

Hey guys. It's been a crazy year around here and I wasn't planning to do the BBQ again however I've been getting a ton of calls lately so I'm going to give it a shot.

Here are a few threads from last year and the blog from motormusicmag.com
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/search.php?searchid=3078879
MotorMusicMag.com - The art & technology of the automobile - News, Trends, Cars, Mobile Audio and Electronics
Contrary to what some believe the premise of the BBQ is to bring the less experienced together with the more experienced so they can share ideas, get hands on help with their systems, try out gear they may not otherwise be able to, eat some pretty good BBQ and sit around telling lies . 

Over the years it has grown to a level (125+ last year) where I could no longer harbor the expense myself and I didn't want to charge people to attend so we added sponsors to the event. Unfortunately it takes way too much of my time to organize so this year I will not be doing any online fund raising and will need to have donations from attendees in order to put this on (if any manufacturers would like to donate prizes for giveaways at the BBQ we will still gladly accept those ). Once we get an idea of how many people wish to attend I'll decide on a park and see what the expenses will be like. 

If you are interested in coming let me know what weekend in July or August works best for you and how many people will attend with you. *Everybody* is still welcome to attend however we will have to put a limit depending on what park we end up in so let me know ASAP.

Almost forgot, we are also planning to host a MECA competition and Matt Roberts has tentatively agreed to come out from the East Coast to help judge. 

BTW, every year I get people saying their system is not "worthy" to show at the BBQ. As mentioned above the idea is not see "who has the best system" (you can enter the competition for that) rather for folks of all experience levels to get together and share their passion for this hobby as well as to learn from/teach each other.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

BBQ ... *mmmmm*


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

date?


----------



## gymrat2005 (Oct 4, 2009)

SWEEEEEET! The Legendary Marv's BBQ...please any weekend but the 4th of July weekend. I help manage the pool for the RIO Hotel in Vegas, and there is no way to get away that weekend. Anything else and I am down. Just let me know how much of a donation will be needed.


----------



## ChicoOG (Nov 27, 2007)

July is a busy month, how about August 7th, 14th, or 21st? All Saturdays...

I'd run a poll through the end of May, majority votes wins, then reserve a spot...the sooner the better  Hotels and everything else book up quickly....


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

you know i am in for the bbq and also there to help out in the morning Marv 

i should be fine for anytime july or august.

my one suggestion is if we can do the MECA comp the same day at the bbq, i think it would expose more people to the comp idea, give the competitiors more to do, just overall a nice day of fun and events  

b


----------



## godfathr (Jun 22, 2009)

My team and I are down for anytime in August. Count on 4 cars for the MECA comp 2 per car!
Can't wait...been looking forward to this since last year!
gf


----------



## ChicoOG (Nov 27, 2007)

simplicityinsound said:


> you know i am in for the bbq and also there to help out in the morning Marv
> 
> i should be fine for anytime july or august.
> 
> ...


Having the MECA Comp the same day as the BBQ is a great idea!! Having it on a seperate day last year made it tough on those of us traveling...


----------



## win1 (Sep 27, 2008)

Great I will try and make this one just need dates


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

I would love to make this but there is no way that I can get away from work until end of August.


----------



## ntrinsik (Nov 6, 2009)

Looking forward to finding out the date.. I'm in Marina random weekends throughout the summer for autocrossing so I may be in the area already.


----------



## Mr Marv (Aug 19, 2005)

I just found out I need to reserve the park 45 days in advance so I need everyone to list dates that will work!


----------



## spag_bace (Aug 24, 2006)

hey Marv, I'm so glad we're gonna have the BBQ! 

What's the email address for donation? This must be through PP?

Weekends of Augusts are good for me. The later in August the better.


----------



## mSaLL150 (Aug 14, 2008)

I would only be able to attend if it was in August, July isn't good for me. I am absolutely willing to make a donation as well. Had a great time last year.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

August sounds great to me as well. That will give me enough notice to ensure that I'm not traveling for work! And as always Marv I'm more than willing to donate my time/money/effort or anything else you need to make this happen.

Cheers,

Zach


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm about to jump in my car and head that way. See you guys in a few months!


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> I'm about to jump in my car and head that way. See you guys in a few months!


You need to come out here!! You know there's always a spare room at my place if you decide to actually make the trip!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Man, I'd really love to but I couldn't swing that, financially. 

If the Mrs. wasn't pregnant, we could make some sort of vacation out of it, but I don't think she'll be up for traveling on a plane with a big ol' belly. Maybe one day...

But, I am glad to hear Marv's doing this again. I was wondering if he was still around.


----------



## rimshot (May 17, 2005)

august would be perfect, ill actually have a system by then


----------



## Vestax (Aug 16, 2005)

August works for me up until the last weekend/Labor Day, I'll be on vacation with family.

If you're starting early, or need help with the planning, give me a ring Marv and I'll try to help out.


----------



## Mr Marv (Aug 19, 2005)

OK guys it looks like we will plan for August so I'll make a poll to see which weekend works best.

It also seems that having the competition the same day will work better however I need to find a way to separate the 2 since the BBQ will not be open to the public however the competition will be. I'm thinking start the BBQ earlier and possibly having the comp later at my buddies shop which is not far from the park but if anyone else has other ideas let me know.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

Mr Marv said:


> OK guys it looks like we will plan for August so I'll make a poll to see which weekend works best.
> 
> It also seems that having the competition the same day will work better however I need to find a way to separate the 2 since the BBQ will not be open to the public however the competition will be. I'm thinking start the BBQ earlier and possibly having the comp later at my buddies shop which is not far from the park but if anyone else has other ideas let me know.


Marv, the concept sounds good to me. I think that there will be folks who will want to be at the BBQ and the competition, so separating them into different portions of the day makes sense.


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

the last 3 years have been well worth attending, lots of fun, lots of cool car audio stuffs, some *AMAZING* car audio stuffs, lots of great people, and the food is worth going for even if no car audio was there.

a whole day of car audio + bbq


im in for a 4th 


zach, bring your b game 


*forget the competition MARV, fun and car audio is where this began, lets get back to the original format*

who cares who says whos car sounds best. ??

K.I.S.S.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

60ndown said:


> the last 3 years have been well worth attending, lots of fun, lots of cool car audio stuffs, some *AMAZING* car audio stuffs, lots of great people, and the food is worth going for even if no car audio was there.
> 
> a whole day of car audio + bbq
> 
> ...


Luke,

Well said.


----------



## m3gunner (Aug 6, 2008)

August... Monterey... BBQ... Car Audio...

Sounds like fun. I'm a tenative "in"... we're rolling out a new Student Information System at the school, but if I can schedule it now, I can probably make it...

Heck, I might even have enough guts to ask someone to give my rig a listen... :blush:


----------



## astrochex (Aug 7, 2009)

Wow, this is really tempting. It doesn't get much better than BBQ+Monterey and a drive along PCH.


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

I'd like to attend. I am such a noobie at SQ. Not a noob at competing, just been on the SPL side for so long I just wanted to try something different. I am truly amazed with what I've seen and experienced these past two seasons and it gets better every show. I heard about this event last year after the IASCA event in Modesto but, couldn't make it. I'd love to help out and attend. 

OH and if we do a MECA event lets keep SQ only. I'd hate to take away from the spirit of this event.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I would love to make this one - I had a fantastic time last year - met wonderful people. I'll have to see if I can swing another 'business trip'.


----------



## bigabe (May 1, 2007)

Hell... I'm already in Monterey the four about four days right around August 4th.

I'm in for this BBQ whenever it ends up happening. July or August works for me.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

i am perfectly fine for anyday in august and september.  so august is great! 

Marv, if we can go back to the old park, that may be more advantageous to keep the two separate but happening simultaneously  the main reason for this is, if we start the comp later, then we may be there pretty late, the last few comps, if we technically start at 1030or so, we usually dont get done until 4-5pm, with more guys potentially competing here, it may not be good for guys to be there until 6 7 or after dark.

my idea would be to have the comp start earlier, around the normal time perhaps even earlier, 10am strict start. have it in the area on the other side of hte fence (of the old park where before we had the tents and factory demo cars), that way, by the time the bbq kicks off a bit later, we will have done a round of judging, people can take a break, have some good food, mingle, and then go back to finish the judging. and the bbq ends simultaneously with the awards of the comp. 

in my opinion, i dont think too many people NOT invited to the bbq will randomly show up to comp, espeically if the comp is SQ only, and i agree with keeping it SQ only since i dont think the folks around us would look kindly upon 160db plus burps all day on a saturday in the heart of seaside 

anyway, thats my idea, i will give you a ring later htis month bud.

Bing


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

I'd love to drive over as well. Just picked up a new car and am working on the build which should be done well before then. Like Erin, my wife is pregnant as well and due in the middle of September, so make it August and I'm in  It'd be nice to put faces with names finally.


----------



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

i'd like an august date as well... never been but i think it would be fun seeing what everyone's cars sound/look like... and .... BBQ!!! yum..


----------



## Insane01VWPassat (May 12, 2006)

If it is in August..... Atleast the first or second weekend I will have to miss it as I will be at Elite SUmmer Nationals in South Carolina with our competition team and then to sturgis for the remainder of the next 9 days....

If it is in September I will have to miss it as well as it looks as I will be in Asia for most of the month...


----------



## Mr Marv (Aug 19, 2005)

Looks like it will be mid/late August depending on park availability and I will post the date ASAP.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

August works best for me too. But I'll have no system this time, so don't worry about me. Wait, Marv didn't have one 2 years ago when I went


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

cvjoint said:


> August works best for me too. But I'll have no system this time, so don't worry about me. Wait, Marv didn't have one 2 years ago when I went


And he didn't have one last year, and based on what I know, he won't have one this year. :laugh:


----------



## Guy (Feb 16, 2006)

cvjoint said:


> August works best for me too. But I'll have no system this time, so don't worry about me. Wait, Marv didn't have one 2 years ago when I went


Hey George.  I was hoping to have part of your system there, but I will be away from July till the end of August. The screen is in and fabbing has begun!


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

Guy said:


> Hey George.  I was hoping to have part of your system there, but I will be away from July till the end of August. The screen is in and fabbing has begun!


Good luck having it done by the end of the summer, it's a monster


----------



## Ovalevader (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm down, in for any date.


----------



## mammoth (Aug 1, 2005)

I'll def be there this year, anytime in august is fine. I've got a pop up tent and 8 foot tables if you need them.


----------



## katodevin (Feb 14, 2008)

Count me in as well.


----------



## 03blueSI (Feb 5, 2006)

I am in any time in august. Once again system not finished, but hey, I have an excuse this year. Moved to SF and am totally broke.


----------



## grantwb1 (Apr 4, 2010)

I would love to come, waiting on date.


----------



## miztahsparklez (Jan 11, 2006)

Its that time of year again. Thought I'd check back in to see the BBQ in action again. I love meetin new faces and learning new tricks. Always a pleasure at marv's! 

Also, I think mid/late august works for me!


----------



## raadkins16 (Apr 21, 2005)

I may actually be able to come Marv since US Airways is not letting me use my award travel miles in November for a family trip out to Cali like I had originally planned...

If we can get a date that would be great so that I can see if it will be a free trip.

Hope all is well with you!


----------



## up2late (Jul 8, 2009)

I may be game depending on what the date ends up being.

If anyone from the east bay wants to carpool, let me know!


----------



## miztahsparklez (Jan 11, 2006)

hmm.. any news on the BBQ Marv? 45 days out it looks like we're in september!


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

Is this still happening? Any updates?


----------



## HooRide (Sep 13, 2007)

mikey7182 said:


> Is this still happening? Any updates?


x2; any info?


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

I would assume Marv's silence means maybe next year. :army:


----------



## Mr Marv (Aug 19, 2005)

Sorry for not getting back to you guys sooner on this! I have been overwhelmed lately with no end in site so I have not had time to do any planning. At this time I will not cancel plans however I will leave it as "postponed" until I have time to plan.


----------



## HooRide (Sep 13, 2007)

If you need any help from a local, let me know Marv!


----------

